# remember the past season



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

Do those freebords feel like riding a snowboard? and are the bindings awkward?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

oh yes! but not in the beginning.. need a little bit of practice and.. courage to face up to asphalt and fall down on it..

bindings are hard and you feel them at the end of the day: you need a good pair of skate shoes to avoid pain


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Even I would be willing to fall on asphalt and cut up my knees if I was riding in Italy. Beautiful scenery and quite the skill you fellas have! Good stuff.:bowdown:


----------



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

wow the boards are expensive, do you know of another brand that makes boards like that?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you, but in the video there are also pro freeborders from Choe Team 

PS
I recommend freebord brand, is the best on..
other brands got similar prices


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you catch an edge on it like on a snowboard and fall?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Can you catch an edge on it like on a snowboard and fall?


ohhhh yesss, my dear....


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steelkeeper said:


> ohhhh yesss, my dear....


Thanks my dear. I thought it's catch-free since your guys are so good in the video.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

You need a little bit of practice, then you can snowboard the street!


----------



## PowderGirl82 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got to try that! Looks awesome!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GnarlyBro said:


> wow the boards are expensive, do you know of another brand that makes boards like that?


Craigslist, that's where I found mine. 
$100, brand new.

TT


----------



## ThisDudeKB (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it nothing like a Rip Stick?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ThisDudeKB said:


> Is it nothing like a Rip Stick?


No it's nothing like the rip-shtick, not even close.

TT


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

It was created to simulate snowboard riding style during a downhill, on asphalt


----------

